# Connecting with the "man in the boat"



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

My wifes "peanut" is fairly high up, and she doesn't have the big O from penetration because we don't get alot of contact. She says doggy gets it there but that positon causes her some pain for some reason so we settle for man on top or spooning and I bring her off with fingers and tongue. If she keeps her legs together and mine apart, man on top it also works but depth is limited and slipping out is common. Is there an "add-on" for me with a little nub that will hit her sweet spot?


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I would say, always give you wifee an oral orgasm first and then go from there afterwards. Be an oral expert for her.

When my wife and I have sex (her legs together, she likes that) and mine on the outside, I sometimes have issues being in her as well and she grabs my butt to help.

She likes doggie (her legs together) and spoon but that doesn't give her an orgasm and only oral does. She likes the positions and sensations but that's all it does for her.

I would like to buy my wife a vibrator / big toy, but she's uncomfortable about that.


----------



## Code-Welder (Dec 17, 2012)

badcompany said:


> My wifes "peanut" is fairly high up, and she doesn't have the big O from penetration because we don't get alot of contact. She says doggy gets it there but that positon causes her some pain for some reason so we settle for man on top or spooning and I bring her off with fingers and tongue. If she keeps her legs together and mine apart, man on top it also works but depth is limited and slipping out is common. Is there an "add-on" for me with a little nub that will hit her sweet spot?


You might give this one a try.

Amazon.com: Condom Extension W/tickler: Health & Personal Care

Or 

http://www.amazon.com/RHINO-TRAZ-Penis-Extension-Vanilla/dp/B006LMD2XS


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I too was thinking about an extension but wouldn't that kill any pleasesure, sensation on our part and we'd lose our erection?


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

My wife and I use positions where I can use my hand to manually stimulate her c-spot (i.e. spoon, reverse cowgirl).


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

badcompany said:


> *My wifes "peanut" is fairly high up*,* and she doesn't have the big O from penetration because we don't get alot of contact. **She says doggy gets it there but that positon causes her some pain for some reason* so we settle for man on top or spooning and I bring her off with fingers and tongue. If she keeps her legs together and mine apart, man on top it also works but depth is limited and slipping out is common. Is there an "add-on" for me with a little nub that will hit her sweet spot?


I'm guessing when you say " peanut" you mean G-spot.
Am I correct?

[ If I'm wrong then disregard.]

If that is so,[ peanut = G-spot ] and doggy get's it, but its too painful then,
During doggy, instead of bending all the way down, she could try leaning against a support higher than her waistline, eg: the bed headboard.
Another doggy option is her kneeling on the couch and hands on the top.
You should be able to hit the spot.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My GF uses a small bullet vibrator on hersf when I'm inside her, or she would rarely orgasm during intercourse. We have a WeVibe Tango. Works great, it's waterproof and rechargeable... I also have a Lelo vibrating penis ring. But it didn't do too much for her. You can buy cheap similar ones in the condom section of drugstores up here. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> I'm guessing when you say " peanut" you mean G-spot.
> Am I correct?
> 
> [ If I'm wrong then disregard.]
> ...


I believe he is referring to the clitoris.


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't need an extension, shes petite and I'm good sized. But like a C-shaped ring with a nub on it that would go around my base might do the trick. Don't know if there is such a thing. She's pretty conservative so I think vibes are out of the question.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

badcompany said:


> But like a C-shaped ring with a nub on it that would go around my base might do the trick. Don't know if there is such a thing.


There is. Google "c0ck rings" and you should be all set.


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

badcompany said:


> I don't need an extension, shes petite and I'm good sized. But like a C-shaped ring with a nub on it that would go around my base might do the trick. Don't know if there is such a thing. She's pretty conservative so I think vibes are out of the question.


This is a really good one, coming from a woman's point of view. If she is not open to the vibe, you could just remove it or don't turn it on. This vibe does have a wonderful effect though if you can get her to try it. The BangO Vibrating Pleasure - Assorted Colors - BNG110E - A Place For Passion


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

We rarely use the missionary position. Like another poster said, we use a position that allows me to stimulate her clit. The scissors position is great because my hand is free. Her on top is also great because her clit is against my pubic bone. Another great position is her on her back on the edge of the bed. W use a liberator wedge under her hips and she puts her legs on my shoulders. She then uses a vibrator on her clit.

I have tried c0ck rings similar to the ones you want with varying degrees of success. We usually end up using another position.


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

badcompany said:


> My wifes "peanut" is fairly high up, and she doesn't have the big O from penetration because we don't get alot of contact. She says doggy gets it there but that positon causes her some pain for some reason so we settle for man on top or spooning and I bring her off with fingers and tongue. If she keeps her legs together and mine apart, man on top it also works but depth is limited and slipping out is common. Is there an "add-on" for me with a little nub that will hit her sweet spot?


Look around in some of the online sex stores... there's some hands-free wearable vibrators that float on her clit and still be open for intercourse. 

You can also try something a little goofy, but it works, if she's into it, and that being you sit facing each other, a little reclined, with your erection pushed up against her clit and you move enough to stimulate where she wants. And she can hold you up against her to help. With the right lube it can be awesome.


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

CuddleBug said:


> .
> 
> I would like to buy my wife a vibrator / big toy, but she's uncomfortable about that.


Just do it. Just buy her a simple straight one - like a 4 x 1 inch straight multi-speed. 

It actually made my wife mad at me for weeks... but then she decided to try it out... and now she likes her toy, and we have several.


----------

